

Ask HN: What are you using/reco for an online backup service for servers? - keithwarren

What do you use or reco on backup services for a server?
======
StavrosK
Locally, rdiff-backup. Remotely, Duplicity on S3.

Actually "recommend" is too weak a word. If you aren't doing daily backups
with duplicity, you deserve whatever comes to you. It's fantastic, set-and-
forget, and using S3 is nearly free.

